# Second PCD - First X5



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

We took delivery of our E70 X5 at the Performance Center yesterday. This was our second pickup there and we had a blast again. There were only 4 deliveries yesterday, so we had a nice small group. Interestingly, all 4 of us were picking up X vehicles - 2 X5's and 2 X3's

As usual, the driving exercises were great. Andy was our instructor and led us through the braking exercise and the handling course. Our X5 is the 35i version, but our course vehicle the 50i V8 . . . that was definitely fun on the track, and sounds great when you stomp the gas! We did the skidpad exercises in the 335 which is also a fun car to throw around  Andy and Paul took those of us who were willing (almost everyone) around the track in a hot lap using M3's. I want to know who I have to kill to get that job!

Just like in 2007, Willie was our delivery specialist and did a great job of showing us all the features on the X5 that we weren't familiar with from our 530i. After lunch, We did the off road course and then headed to the Zentrum to view the exhibits there. Unfortunately, the last factory tours for a while were last week, so we missed out on seeing the line where our X5 was built. We did get a voucher to take the tour once they resume, though.

As has been said many times here, if there's any way at all you can get to South Carolina for your delivery, the experience is highly recommended!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Willie was my delivery person too. Were you surprised when you met her? 

Jim


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

JimD1 said:


> Willie was my delivery person too. Were you surprised when you met her?


Do you mean surprised that Willie was a "she" and not a "he"?  I might have been the first time, but I don't really remember. This time I specifically requested either her or Jonathan.


----------

